# Boonex Dolphin PHP script is SCAM!!!



## koroto (Feb 5, 2010)

Why Boonex is a scam?

Boonex problem nr1. No coding standard 

Boonex is writen by several people using different technologies. Its main base (Dolphin) is writen in pure php with its own template engine and forum (Orca) uses xlst. That has large negative impact to integration of forum in site and site in forum. When coding, please use single technology and template system. 

Whats even worser, different parts of dolphins code itself is writen by completely different people, and very in the hurry. So everyone has its own imagination how to interact with different parts of the code. It is very tricky to modify code that way to suit site needs. 

Boonex problem nr2. Template engine and separation of code/design/database

This problem in dolphin/boonex needs a point on its own. Boonex uses custom template system ( that should be called layout system). The blocks of generated html code are pased to specific places in the template. That creates a big headache for programers as they need to search through code for the place where some box is generated. It might be generated in template, or in specific function in one of numerous includes. And so on. Even pligg has better templating than this. 

It is very tricky to rip boonex templating apart, as whole coding is based on such poor programming practice. They would be better off using existing template system like smarty or similar one. 

This leads to problem nr3

Boonex problem nr3. Crapy use of Database

We saw serveral other competing sites launched on boonex, but we did not care much. Why? Becouse when they reach 500-1000 daily visitors they will break apart. The reason for it is very bad programming and use of database. 

For example, boonex uses profile builder which assigns fields to profiles. So the output of profile uses more than one table and is quite inefficient. 

Also, there is a nice 20-30 query overhead on each page display to fetch all the configuration values from table. Silly, isn’t it ? They would be FAR better of using a file for configuring sofware or caching it in php file like it is done in most of the systems. 

Another simple problem. When boonex wants to display a profile being online it additionally check database for its status. But that data was pulled from database already. So 20 useless queries again. 

Resume

I would not suggest using boonex if you want to keep your programmers sane. We have have changed the code almost completely for now, and you will need to do that too. Boonex is a scam. Try googling "boonex scam" first.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the information. This is a perfect example of why I typically don't invest a whole lot of time getting familiar with a lot of popular frameworks and CMS systems. Many times when I start to dig into them, I'm inevitably let down. Either the organization is all funky, the templating engine is crap (and in many cases, isn't true MVC), or the whole thing is just devoid of simplicity and discourages rapid development.

I've always been meaning to sit down and make something small, simple and efficient. Right now I just use Smarty with my own little homebrew. It's not something I would ever look into releasing though


----------



## christv1962 (May 17, 2011)

This is very interesting information you have here. I was a customer of ModMySite a while ago and was being drained of money slowly but surely. I was getting things accomplished, but at a great cost. I found someone who would work on the aedating software for me and left MMS, so they are pretty pissed off at me and of course will not do any work for me. I have jad a hacker attack my website, and I need someone who will work on aedating software to help me. At a reasonable cost. Please reply to this thread if you are able to do aedating programming, I specifically need the flashchat updated to the latest version. I know that I need to move on to a different dating software but I really don't know which one nor do I have the time right now. So anyone who could advise me on where to go from here would be apprciated. Thanks....


----------

